# amd radeon hd 6320 games!



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

hello:smile:, I have a little question about the amd radeon hd 6320 cuz I have a bad pc I'm gonna buy a other for like 320euro, this is that pc
COMPAQ CQ1100NL Desktop vindt u voor 319,00 bij BCC. U kunt de COMPAQ CQ1100NL thuis laten bezorgen of GRATIS afhalen

but I was wondering if I could play some of those games:angel:: modern warfare 1/2, doom3, sof3, skyrim/oblivion.

I want to know if I can run those games on that and what settings its gonna run AND IF IT IS LAG FREE!

and I wanna know what games it wont run:smile:

MANY THANKS :grin:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey yyboyy96,

Umm well I have done a bit of looking around for your graphics card included in that system (AMD-Radeon-HD-6310) Unfortunately i doubt this computers graphics capability. COD:MW2 will be playable on low graphics and low resolutions but anything above that you will be seeing around 13FPS (so yes you will notice stuttering with gameplay.

More info about your integrated chip can be found here.


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

well at least I could play mw1/2  but what about doom 3??? is that unplayable to?? cuz I luv that game and it runs ultra bad grafix on my intel 82865g 512mb ram  don't laugh


----------

